# Facebook Group



## LarryT

Facebook group for sharing hedgehog pics and stuff  https://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/hedgehoghappenings/


----------



## gogrnny1955

Hi,
I clicked to join the group, is that all I need to do?


----------



## LarryT

gogrnny1955 said:


> Hi,
> I clicked to join the group, is that all I need to do?


 Yep I added you.


----------



## gogrnny1955

Thank you Larry,
I,m always trying to learn as much as possible so my "charges" get the best 
possible care I can provide for them.


----------



## Rainy

There are also two great raffles happening right now. One is for a snuggle sack from Tranquills and the other is one of Larry's great wheels. All proceeds go to benefit HWS and so far we've raised $50. Raffle is still on!


----------



## gogrnny1955

Just waiting for hubby to get home,
We will go for the wheel raffle as I sew ton's of stuff
and make my own goodies.
A great wheel on the other hand is left up to Larry T. :lol:


----------



## Melly

Joined the group earlier today and posted a picture


----------



## Christemo

Come join the madness.


----------



## sublunary

I have to say this is the first FB group I've ever joined that I check... well ever. I'm up to multiple times a day already. Lots of great discussions and oh the pictures!


----------



## Rainy

"like"


----------



## sayhedgehog

Yay! Finally a GOOD reason to use Facebook!


----------



## jerseymike1126

I check the group page more than my own page


----------



## LarryT

sayhedgehog said:


> Yay! Finally a GOOD reason to use Facebook!


 I agree!  


jerseymike1126 said:


> I check the group page more than my own page


Me too! :lol:


----------



## LarryT

https://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/hedgehoghappenings/


----------



## jerseymike1126

warning! Joining the group will make you much less productive due to the constant posting of adorable hedgies...cant look away


----------



## LarryT

The name of the photo game is The 26 Days Of Hedgehogs. 
Every day starting at midnight (except for the first day 4/28) you post a photo that involves a letter of the english alphabet. 
Day one is A and we will go in consecutive order(A, B, C, D...ect). 
For example if you have an Albino post a picture saying "A is for Albinos"
Or if you have an object with the letter A "A is for Opal with an Apple" 
Get creative! Post as many pictures as you want! We'll go till we hit Z  Some letters will be hard but thats what makes it fun!  (Plus think of how many cute hedgie photos we will get to look at?!)

https://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/hedgehoghappenings/


----------



## LarryT

Join us for some hedgehog fun, no essays here!  
https://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/hedgehoghappenings/


----------



## Tasha

I joined! I love it. I don't know why but i find it easier to check facebook than the forum sometimes?! :roll: 

Though maybe an app for hedgehog central?


----------



## LarryT

Tasha said:


> I joined! I love it. I don't know why but i find it easier to check facebook than the forum sometimes?! :roll:
> 
> Though maybe an app for hedgehog central?


 I love the group for sharing photos, so much easier to upload and stuff!  HHC is still the best place to go for advice/info.


----------



## PJM

I am LOVING the 26 Days of Hedgehogs.


----------



## Hedgieonboard

I love getting to see tge pics like that, I check it throughout the day


----------



## LarryT

The 26 days of hedgehogs is on the letter K check us out  
https://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/hedgehoghappenings/


----------



## LarryT

The 26 days of hedgehog pictures is on the letter O check us out :mrgreen: 
https://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/hedgehoghappenings/


----------



## LarryT

The 26 days of hedgehog pics is on letter P, we have had LOTS of great pics posted this morning, join us!  
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set ... appenings/


----------



## Guest

this is cool i think ill go join


----------



## LarryT

Lilyhogs said:


> this is cool i think ill go join


 We would love to have you!  
We are now on the letter S in our 26 days of hedgehogs, so many adorable pics!


----------



## LarryT

The 26 days of hedgehog pictures is on the letter T, join us for loads of hog pics and fun!  
https://www.facebook.com/groups/hedgehoghappenings/


----------



## LarryT

The 26 days of hedgehogs is wrapping up we are on the letter Z! Check us out for tons of fun and hedgie pics!  
https://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/hedgehoghappenings/


----------



## LarryT

Join us for some hedgehog fun  
https://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/hedgehoghappenings/


----------



## elithranielle

I just joined.


----------



## LarryT

elithranielle said:


> I just joined.


 Glad to have you!


----------



## LarryT

Got a few raffels going for some cool prizes  
https://www.facebook.com/groups/hedgehoghappenings/


----------



## LarryT

Join us for some hedgehog fun, over 500 members and growing  
https://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/hedgehoghappenings/


----------



## LarryT

Come join us for some good clean hedgehog fun!  
https://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/hedgehoghappenings/


----------



## LarryT

Our 2 raffles end tomorrow and the drawing will be on video for all to see.  This weekend we have a fun hedgehog picture theme  show pics of your hog as a flower or with flowers, will be loads of fun!  
Join us on facebook https://www.facebook.com/groups/hedgehoghappenings/


----------



## LarryT

Join us for some hedgehog fun! This weekend is hedgie bum pictures! :lol: 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/hedgehoghappenings/


----------



## jerseymike1126

facebook group just did a very nice thing. we helped a member (also a HHC regular) pay for vet bills for a rescue hog! on top of the ungodly amount of adorable hedgie pics!

if your on Facebook and have a hedgehog, you need to be in this group...warning though! your production at work will drop, you will find yourself using words like "squeeeee!, teef (plural of toof), awwwwww, boop, and you might have to feed PJM's hedgie bum desires!


----------



## Immortalia

hmmm, bah, I'm trying not to join the dark side


----------



## LarryT

Join us for some fun! This weekends picture theme is hedgie cuddles  And we also have next months banner contest going on for a few more days!  As Mike said we raised a lot today($147 so far) for a rescued hog in need, we would love to double that total in time for the vet visit this Friday, anything not spent at the Vets will be donated to the HWS.


----------



## Immortalia

I already did  lol

I'm sneaky like that


----------



## LarryT

Got two new raffels going for some cool prizes and this weekend is share pictures of your hedgies doing the "let me down" dance!  
https://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/hedgehoghappenings/


----------



## PJM

Ok, I see how it is. I have been away from HHC lately. But I am going to have to be more vigilant. I do have an avid Love of hedgie bums. I am not afraid to admit it! :lol: Peeeench!!


----------



## LarryT

Like cute hedgehog pics? Join us on facebook!  
https://www.facebook.com/groups/hedgehoghappenings/


----------



## AtomicHedgie

Request sent!


----------



## LarryT

AtomicHedgie said:


> Request sent!


 Added you!


----------



## LarryT

Join us for some hedgehog fun! This weekends theme is share pictures of your hedgie smiling! :mrgreen: 
https://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/hedgehoghappenings/


----------



## Shell

I joined yesterday and love seeing all the photos! It's definately a fun place to be and cheers me up. 
Thank you!


----------



## LarryT

Shell said:


> I joined yesterday and love seeing all the photos! It's definately a fun place to be and cheers me up.
> Thank you!


 Glad you joined!  https://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/hedgehoghappenings/


----------



## PJM

This weekend we will be posting photoshopped pictures of our hedgies! You know you've always wanted to add a hat, or glasses. Moustache or Cape! Fancy up those pictures and join in the fun! :lol:


----------



## LarryT

PJM said:


> This weekend we will be posting photoshopped pictures of our hedgies! You know you've always wanted to add a hat, or glasses. Moustache or Cape! Fancy up those pictures and join in the fun! :lol:


So many funny pics have been posted :lol: and we still have the rest of the weekend!


----------



## PJM

Zoey showing off her wicked skateboarding moves









Cholla's Happy Bum!


----------



## Heavenly Hedgehogs

Hi Larry,
Would you please add me under heavenly hedgehogs? I have that and then one for family.. Thanks  



LarryT said:


> gogrnny1955 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> I clicked to join the group, is that all I need to do?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep I added you.
Click to expand...


----------



## LarryT

Heavenly Hedgehogs said:


> Hi Larry,
> Would you please add me under heavenly hedgehogs? I have that and then one for family.. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> LarryT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gogrnny1955 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> I clicked to join the group, is that all I need to do?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep I added you.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Someone beat me to it, you have been added.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile

Kick start of photos of Wheeling Weekend. Come over and share some photos of you piggy wheeling.
Heres one that one of our members Victoria Ply posted that I can't resist sharing.


----------



## LarryT

Join us for some hedgehog fun!  This weekends theme is Post pics of your hedgie "caught in the act"
Doing something they aren't supposed to do! We all know that "I didn't do it face!"  
https://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/hedgehoghappenings/


----------



## LarryT

Join us for some hedgehog fun!  This weekends picture theme is to share pics of your hedgie yawning!  
https://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/hedgehoghappenings/


----------



## NoDivision

LarryT said:


> Join us for some hedgehog fun!  This weekends picture theme is to share pics of your hedgie yawning!
> https://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/hedgehoghappenings/


arrrgghh I have never caught the elusive yawn!


----------



## LarryT

Join us on Facebook for some hedgehog fun!  
https://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/hedgehoghappenings/

Saturday is "Do a Grouch a Favor Day"! So, this weekend, let's post pictures of our favorite little grouches!!


----------



## jholstein11

I just request entrance!


----------



## momIImany

Just requested to join. Thanks Larry.


----------



## LarryT

Join us on Facebook for lots of hedgehog pics and fun!  
https://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/hedg ... ment_reply


----------



## MrPinball

Thanks for the approval. Just joined and it looks like fun!


----------



## LarryT

MrPinball said:


> Thanks for the approval. Just joined and it looks like fun!


 Glad to have you! 

Everyone please keep in mind the Facebook group is just for fun and to give support  Hedgehog Central is the best place to post about health,diet,breeding etc.


----------



## momIImany

Thanks Larry. I smile the entire time I'm looking at all the wonderful pictures and see how tight our "hedgie love" community are. We all just want the best for these little guys!


----------



## LarryT

Join our facebook group for lots of hedgehog fun!  
https://www.facebook.com/groups/hedgeho ... ment_reply
Please keep in mind the Facebook group is just for fun and to give support, Hedgehog Central is the best place to post about health,diet,breeding etc.


----------



## LarryT

Fun facebook group to join, with loads of great hedgehog pictures to browse  
https://www.facebook.com/groups/hedgeho ... ment_reply

Please keep in mind the Facebook group is just for fun and to give support, Hedgehog Central is the best place to post about health,diet,breeding etc.


----------

